# Blue dial + green alligator strap = somehow it works, or my senses are off?



## labcoatguy (Jun 8, 2019)

This Chopard LUC Sport has a very busy blue dial, so it is a challenge to pair with straps and bracelets. This bright green alligator strap from Real Leather Creations on Amazon somehow works in my eyes. Anyone else done this color combo before?


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Blue, green, and steel is always a win.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

It looks great!


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks awful to me, sorry


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

It looks interesting, but not a pairing I would pick.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Great watch but, it looks like a clash of color and not in a good way. That deserves something more complimentary to the dial in my opinion.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

This may be how it appears in the picture, but it looks like the dial color is muted yet the strap is very bright. I think that's what is throwing the combination off. Blue and green can work together - think a Madras shirt, or the Seattle Seahawks - but the tone of each need to be similar.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Theyre adjacent on the colorwheel and there’s blue in green, so i would say they would work.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Theyre adjacent on the colorwheel and there’s blue in green, so i would say they would work.


That is true! LOL!
But not always and every time 😀


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here’s blue and green, together but different setting.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mtvandi said:


> That is true! LOL!
> But not always and every time 😀


Depends on how put together


----------



## Ben_Jammin_1006 (Aug 9, 2021)

Stelwick said:


> This may be how it appears in the picture, but it looks like the dial color is muted yet the strap is very bright. I think that's what is throwing the combination off. Blue and green can work together - think a Madras shirt, or the Seattle Seahawks - but the tone of each need to be similar.


Agreed. A brighter dial with a more subdued strap may flip things around IMO. Your match game is going to have to be on another level to pull this off unless you're going full black/blue suit with some blue or green statement shoes. Orrrrrr.... bust out the leprechaun attire for St. Patty's and you're golden. Maybe as good as a pot o' gold. Like.... at the end of a rainbow... because St. Patrick's day and leprechauns and all that. Nailed it


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

It looks like a woman’s watch. Maybe if the watch were more sporty or the strap less dressy? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

I would like to see it from a different angle, but I think it works. Funky, but I like things that are a little different from time to time.


----------



## labcoatguy (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks all for the feedback; I like how polarized the reactions are, which I'm taking as a good sign. With regard to intensity of color, I agree that the dial itself is more muted in color than the strap, but one thing that's really hard to capture in a picture is just how finely polished and faceted the case sides and hour markers are, which makes up for the comparative dullness of the blue.


----------



## Coffee1905 (Aug 30, 2020)

It's a no from me, a bit gaudy IMO.


----------



## aa_bcfc (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry but it looks to me that your original watch strap broke and the green one was the only spare you had that fitted. We all see things differently though so if you like it that’s all that matters.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry, I would say no, and not only because I'm a gator. 😊


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm not keen on the green, and I wouldn't be keen on black. I would go for a darker blue, or maybe a light brown/honey. I think orange is a complementary colour to blue, so that would work as well, for a brighter option.

Colours are funny. You say green includes blue, and with paint you add blue and yellow to get green, but with light the 3 main colours are red, green, and blue, and you make yellow by mixing red and green. Strange, that.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a rare disease that won't let me see any color on a watch other than black and blue.
There is only black and dark blue.


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

It nicely complements this black & blue dress! 😵‍💫


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very unique. I like it.


----------

